#  Ernährung >   Abnehmen >

## Purzel 1

Ich berichte mal etwas Positives.
Ich bin ja nun schon seit einigen Wochen beruflich außer Gefecht gesetzt und hab in der Zeit nun einmal mit dem 4 Wochen -PowerPlan von WW ( WeightWatchers) aus der Bücherei begonnen. 7,8 Kg hab ich in 3 1/2 Wochen ohne zu hungern damit verloren und ich fühl mich bei der Ernährung pudelwohl.- 
Vielleicht ist das ja ein Tipp für den einen oder anderen von Euch. Alles Liebe Purzel

----------


## Chrissi005

meine Freundin versucht auch abzunehmen, sie benutzt auch so ein Buch von WW. Also die Rezepte darin machen wohl sehr satt und bewirken, dass man wenig isst, weil sie auf einmal viel weniger isst aber bald geht sie auch mal zu einem Treffen

----------


## kleine-seli

Hi,
find ich klasse, dass es hier auch mal gute Nachrichten gibt :-) Ich wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg! 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Purzel 1

Liebe Seli!
Das ist sehr lieb von Dir, danke.
Ich bin auch noch fleißig dran und es geht immer weiter runter auf der Waage. Noch ein bißchen und mir passen wieder alle meine 38 er Klamotten.-
Zudem macht die Bewegung und die Ernährung Spaß.
Allerliebste Grüße deine Christina

----------


## Purzel 1

Juhu, jetzt sind das schon fast 9 kg weniger! Liebe Grüße Christa

----------


## MarMa

Hallo! Ich bin zwar noch neu hier, kann aber nur gratulieren!

----------


## Purzel 1

Ganz lieben Dank! 
Mich freut das wirklich sehr,- weil ich mich schon halbwegs damit abgefunden hatte, daß ich nun etwas dicker bleiben müßte.-Ich hab ganz einfach nicht mehr hungern wollen um abzunehmen. Und nun ist das so, daß die Mahlzeiten die ich esse viel größer sind, als das was ich früher zu mir genommen habe, aber eben anders zubereitet und anders zusammengesetzt sind. Ich fühl mich richtig fit beim Abnehmen.- Wenn es 10 kg sind, möchte ich mal meinen Kleiderschrank durchforsten, in was ich alles wieder hineinpasse. liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## günni

tja...bei mir ist ALLES ANDERS 
denn, obwohl ich schon fast 6zich bin...boah eih...und im el. rolli herumrolle, also kaum bewegung habe und ausserdem vor fast 3 jahren mit dem qualmen und meiner nikotinsucht schluss gemacht habe, hab ich rd. 10 kg VERLOREN und es bleibt so...ha!!! 
(war vorher auch net gerade dick, wog bei 1,82 cm - im stehen - (im rolli nur 1,30) ca. 84 kg, jetzt hab ich mein jugendliches idealgewicht von etwa 74 kg...TJA?!) 
wahrscheinlich isses eben doch "nur das hirn" welches als grösster energieverbraucher mich dahin gebracht hat...oder :Huh?:  
günni

----------


## Purzel 1

Lieber Günni! 
Jede Krankenschwester wird es Dir danken, wenn Du mal in die Klinik mußt und Hilfe benötigen würdest.;-))) Nach 30 Jahren Krankenpflege bekomme ich mittlerweile Panik, wenn ich sehr gewichtige Patienten im Rolli bekomme, die auf Hilfe angewiesen sind, weil ich weiß daß ich die nächsten Tage arge Probleme und Schmerzen haben werde, wenn ich da zupacken muß. ( Hoffentlich bist Du jetzt nicht böse, Das tut mir auch leid daß es so ist, man wird halt leider nicht jünger. Früher hatte ich damit weniger Probleme.) 
Was aber sehr positiv ist, und deshalb freue ich mich am meißten über die Abnahme. Nach den 9kg weniger, kann ich schon wieder besser laufen. Es entlastet die Gelenke sehr und dieses ständige Sodbrennen hat aufgehört. Ich brauche keinerlei Tabletten mehr gegen Sodbrennen, keine für den Cholesterinspiegel. Und ich hoffe, daß ich bald wieder schmerzfrei auf der Arbeit laufen kann.
Man kann also manchmal doch aktiv etwas an seiner Gesundheit tun oder zumindestens dem Körper mithelfen, und ich hoffe, daß dieser Tread einige Menschen helfen kann aktiv an ihrerem Wohlbefinden mitzuarbeiten. ( das gilt natürlich nicht in jedem Fall und nicht pauschal.)
Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## günni

ja, stimmt schon, purzel 
dass man mit weniger kilos besser auf die beine kommt und es anderen auch einfacher macht...übrigens, allein umsetzen kann ich gerade noch so einigermassen...und "böse" werd ich so schnell nich....vertrag schon was *grins* 
günni

----------


## Purzel 1

Ich kann überigens morgen damit verbringen den Kleiderschrank zu durchwühlen. Es waren heute 10,1 kg. Mal sehen, was schon alles wieder paßt. Liebe Grüße C

----------


## MIPASA

Freue mich für dich Purzelchen,
Meine Mama macht auch WW, hat heute auch ihr 10 Kilo geschafft. 
Durchhalten  :s_thumbup:   
wenn ich seh was man da alles Futtern darf und trotzdem abnimmt find ich die Diät wirklich klasse.  :Smiley:  
LG 
MIPASA

----------


## Purzel 1

Ich bin überigens immer noch fleißig dran und bis heute sind 16,5 kg runter.
Was ich feststelle ist, daß ich wenn ich im Dienst bin und dort meine Punkte einhalte kaum abnehme, sondern immer erst wenn ich frei hab. Das sieht dann so aus, daß ich zb. 12 Tage durcharbeite und dann hab ich 7 freie Tage. In den 7 freien Tagen purzeln die Pfunde. Im den Zeiten in denen ich Dienst habe, bewegt sich der Zeiger der Waage überhaupt nicht, und egal wieviel Gemüse ich esse der Stoffwechsel verlangsamt sich total. Das macht aber nichts,- eigentlich habe ich mein Ziel, daß ich mir gesetzt habe schon erreicht gehabt. Ich hatte mir gedacht, daß ich weniger als 65 kg doch nicht mehr schaffen werde.- Nun sind es 63 kg. Schauen wir mal, ob ich auf mein Idealgewicht komme. Der BMI ist zur Zeit 24.- Außerdem macht das WW Essen Spaß und man fühlt sich wohl dabei. Bei 57 kg, werde ich dann wohl mal langsam in die Erhaltung gehen. 
Das Laufen tut mir überigens nicht mehr so weh, wie ich es erwartet hatte. Die 16,5 kg muß man man nebenher mit sich mitschleppen und sehen, was einem danach weh tut. Wer Fußprobleme hat, dem würde ich empfehlen sich wirklich ansehen, ob er aktiv an der Besserung mitarbeiten kann, falls er ein paar Kilo zu viel hat. Das heißt natürlich nicht, daß nur Menschen mit zuviel Gewicht dort Probleme haben müssen. Aber es lohnt sich dann Ballast abzuwerfen und die Bewegung macht nachher wieder richtig Freude, auch mit kleineren Einschränkungen.  Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## tromba1

Hallo.  
Hätte mal eine Frage. Weiß jemand, ob man Glutenfreie Produkte während einer Low Carb diät essen kann?

----------


## obemon

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und hätte da mal eine Frage.
Probiere gerade schlank im schlaf die Ernährungsumstellung, aber bei mir tut sich fast gar nichts.
Möchte dazu wissen ob meine Psychofarma eine Gewichtsblockade bewirken.

----------

